# Algae



## Kolts_momma (Jan 7, 2016)

Can someone help me identify please?
This is an office tank and lights are on for about 9 hours a day.
I do 50% water changes once or twice a week as necessary. 
I haven't tested water yet... this algae keeps coming back...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Diatoms. THey occur in new tanks, and theres not a lot you can do to stop them, however they will eventually go away as the tank gets established.


----------



## Kolts_momma (Jan 7, 2016)

:/
Dang it.... 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## TimH (Feb 25, 2016)

I had the same problem but only worse. I ended up pulling the plants out and replacing them. So far so good


----------

